# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Ηλεκτρολογικο Σχεδιο.

## katmadas

Καλημερα....

Εχει κανεις να πρωτηνει καποιο απλο σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα ηλεκτρολογικου σχεδιου?
Θελω να κανω σχεδια για πινακες αυτοματισμου.

Ευχαριστω.....

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinycad/

Δωρεάν και εύχρηστο

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημερα....
> 
> Εχει κανεις να πρωτηνει καποιο απλο σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα ηλεκτρολογικου σχεδιου?
> Θελω να κανω σχεδια για πινακες αυτοματισμου.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.....



Για αυτοματισμο το καλυτερο ειναι το eplan.εχει παντως το κοστος του.
Δοκιμασε το smartdraw ειναι φρεε με καποιον περιορισμο.

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα Πετρο,

Απ'οτι ειδα το συγκεκριμενο ειναι για σχηματικα και κατασκευη pcb.
Απο τετοια χρησιμοποιω το  Proteus με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
Αυτο που θελω ειναι ενα απλο προγραμμα ετσι ωστε στο σχεδιο να εχι τιποτα κλεμες κ.τ.λ.
Για να κανω σχεδια για πινακες.

Π.χ. κατι τετοιο:

label.JPG

----------


## katmadas

> Για αυτοματισμο το καλυτερο ειναι το eplan.εχει παντως το κοστος του.
> Δοκιμασε το smartdraw ειναι φρεε με καποιον περιορισμο.



Μεχρι τωρα το smartdraw χρησιμοποιω (δες πιο πανω)
Αλλα μου βγαζει την παναγια.
Δεν μαρεσει καθολου.
Θελω να ιναι κατι απλο και μονο για αυτην την δουλεια..

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Μπορείς να κάνεις δικές σου βιβλιοθήκες. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ και για υδραυλικά σχέδια, πχ
Test.jpg

----------


## ioannistsi

Φιλε μου προχθες ηρθε η ΑΒΒ στην δουλεια κ ειχαμε την ιδια συζητηση..λοιπον ολες οι μεγαλες εταιριες(ΑΒΒ,ΣΙΕΜΕΝΣ κτλ) χρησιμοποιουν το Eplan....Τωρα οσο για το κόστος που λεει ο αλλος ο φιλος πιο πανω οντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλο για εννα ιδιωτη,καπου 1800 η αγορα κ 150 ετησιως για αναβαθμισεις, αλλα με μια αναζητηση που εκανα χθες στο pirate bay το βρηκα σπασμενο κ με cd με tutorials για εκμαθηση......Σημερα τελειωσε το κατεβασμα κ θα το εγκαταστησω

----------


## katmadas

Περιμενω εντυπωσεις αν ειναι να το αγορασω και εγω............. :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

Φανη μην παιδευσαι πολυ δοκιμασε το Proficad με εχει σωσει.Ειναι απλο και μικρο οτι πρεπει για απλα σχεδια.Το κατεβαζεις δωρεαν και η full εκδοση εχει γυρω στα 150Ε. Με αυτο κανω τωρα σχεδια για την ΔΕΗ και ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## vasilllis

> Περιμενω εντυπωσεις αν ειναι να το αγορασω και εγω.............



αγορασε το .αξιζει.

----------


## dimpet

EPlan electric P8 . Ένα σχέδιο θα φτιάξεις και όλα τα άλλα μετά θα γίνοτναι αυτόματα το σπασμένο που αναφέρει ο φίλος παραπάνω δε βγάζει report κλεμοσειρων και λίστα υλικών .έχει έτοιμα σχέδια αστερα-τριγωνο μοτερ με αναστροφη μοτερ με δυο ταχύτητες εσύ μονο ονομάσίες δίνεις στα ρελε. Αν δεν είσαι σε τέτοιο επίπεδο τότε υπάρχει και το caddy electrical που και αυτό καλό είναι αλλά όχι σα το eplan . Το proficad  για απλές δουλειές νομίζω σε καλύπει.Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------

katmadas (09-05-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Φανη μην παιδευσαι πολυ δοκιμασε το Proficad με εχει σωσει.Ειναι απλο και μικρο οτι πρεπει για απλα σχεδια.Το κατεβαζεις δωρεαν και η full εκδοση εχει γυρω στα 150Ε. Με αυτο κανω τωρα σχεδια για την ΔΕΗ και ειναι μια χαρα..



ναι και αυτο για απλα σχεδιακια καλο ειναι.Στον αυτοματισμο με χρονικα,αναποδα,ηλεκ/μαγν.μετασχημ. τα χαλαει λιγο. λογω βιβλιοθηκης.

----------

katmadas (09-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

> Φιλε μου προχθες ηρθε η ΑΒΒ στην δουλεια κ ειχαμε την ιδια συζητηση..λοιπον ολες οι μεγαλες εταιριες(ΑΒΒ,ΣΙΕΜΕΝΣ κτλ) χρησιμοποιουν το Eplan....Τωρα οσο για το κόστος που λεει ο αλλος ο φιλος πιο πανω οντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλο για εννα ιδιωτη,καπου 1800 η αγορα κ 150 ετησιως για αναβαθμισεις, αλλα με μια αναζητηση που εκανα χθες στο pirate bay το βρηκα σπασμενο κ με cd με tutorials για εκμαθηση......Σημερα τελειωσε το κατεβασμα κ θα το εγκαταστησω



Προσοχή με τα σφυριά και τις ρωγμές εδώ μέσα. :Mr. Green:

----------

